# Are there any Sulcata Breeders on Oahu, Hawaii?



## kratos (Apr 1, 2015)

I am looking to buy a sulcata hatchling from a breeder here on Oahu. It is too difficult to buy from someone out of state because of the Agricultural rules and permits that need to be obtained. Does anyone know of any Sulcata breeders in Hawaii?

Thank you!


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 7, 2015)

@kratos 
I would ask this question in the general or sulcata section. There will be more traffic there.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 8, 2015)

We have a section entitled - "Regional Topics and Requests." Maybe it would be good in that section.


----------



## wellington (Apr 8, 2015)

I do know we have a few members on a couple of the islands, Oahu being one of them and a few of them have sulcatas. I'm not sure where they got theirs though. Hopefully they will come on and see this. There also used to be a member that bred leopards, not positive about Sulcatas on one of the islands, not sure which one. So, my point is, there is hope. I would try putting an ad in your local CRAIGS LIST .


----------



## Shannahaunani (Apr 19, 2022)

kratos said:


> I am looking to buy a sulcata hatchling from a breeder here on Oahu. It is too difficult to buy from someone out of state because of the Agricultural rules and permits that need to be obtained. Does anyone know of any Sulcata breeders in Hawaii?
> 
> Thank you!


Mahalo


wellington said:


> I do know we have a few members on a couple of the islands, Oahu being one of them and a few of them have sulcatas. I'm not sure where they got theirs though. Hopefully they will come on and see this. There also used to be a member that bred leopards, not positive about Sulcatas on one of the islands, not sure which one. So, my point is, there is hope. I would try putting an ad in your local CRAIGS LIST .


Dang, they’ve been hard to find as of recently. But thank you, I’ll try craigslist!


----------

